# My first camera



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

As much as I wanted to go with ridgid and A.J Coleman off the bat I just couldn't swing it. The last $3k was beyond my limits, and at the same time was loosing jobs left and right because I didn't even have a basic camera. I ended up buying this: http://www.customeyescameras.com/customeyes-cameras-ce-104-ss-wf-and-b-102-200ft-self-level-reel/

Part ridged part other technology, so far it's living up to and beyond all the camera systems I've used before. 

I talked the sales guy into this system and a ridgid scout for a great deal. I'm still not a fan boy of the thought of a battery powered camera, but so far I can't seem to find a complaint. 

Other than basic HO inspections I was finally able to put it to the top notch test for one of my realtor customers today. (One of the tools she likes to have for her buyer customers.) She was quite impressed by it. 

I'm not saying it's better or as good as a ridgid, but I don't think I could've any better for a first camera.

There are some "hoakey" crap parts about how the iPad sits on it and the wifi/battery box attaches to the reel. My only concern is with the counter switch and reset button... Nice option, but the quality doesn't just snap as top notch. I might be wrong, and I hope so.

2 year warranty and, knock on wood, service has been awesome, but then again, it was during the selling.


Spartan kicked off their 10% sale on their cameras this month. :furious: Still would've been more than what I paid for everything.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I believe you could of got a SeeSnake mini and CS6 for about the same amount. 

Good luck with your new system and make a lot of money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

A buddy of mine bought a custom built sort of camera. It has been working well for him for maybe 3 years or so. he is into it cheep compared to the mytanas and ridgids. Before I had back up cameras he baled me out and kept my customers happy. 


If this f....king add for Jimmy Dean keeeps jumping on my screen I will quit this forum and never by a f........g Jimmy Dean product again. Moderators take it for what it's worth.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I believe *you could of got a SeeSnake mini and CS6 for about the same amount. *
> 
> Good luck with your new system and make a lot of money.
> 
> ...


Yuppers.....or even cheaper.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

It would be tough to spend the equal money and not have a Ridgid camera. Hopefully you got what my buddy bought.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Mistake. You will lose money in the long run.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My seasnake compact and Scout locator package was about $5800 a few years ago. It generates that much revenue every few months. Not 1 problem so far. I keep it clean and boxed.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahhh don't be so hrd on him. It might work fine for years .at least he has a camera and a locator


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

$7500 total with the scout, minus the iPad. Best AJ could do was just under 10 for the cs6, 200' and scout.

Don't get me wrong, the next will be a ridgid with a cs10. I'm hoping this one will pay for itself and the next camera in a year.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> $7500 total with the scout, minus the iPad. Best AJ could do was just under 10 for the cs6, 200' and scout.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the next will be a ridgid with a cs10. I'm hoping this one will pay for itself and the next camera in a year.




The 200' mini works great in up to 6" and it's cheaper. I think I paid about 7500 for 200' mini, cs6, and scout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

All I can go on are the quotes I got. Customers are happy so as long as it continues to work I'll be happy too.

I'm hoping ridgid will come out with a wifi version by the time I'm ready to upgrade.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw those at the plumbing hacks convention! I thought they were pretty well built and the company that makes them are sewer contractors. They also have the ridgids camera heads.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Well before you didn't have a camera so you couldn't take on camera work. Now you do and that's a plus and if it works even better.

Everyone is a ridgid fan because they work but man they are expensive. With this said if you look hard enough you can find a used one and even used is better than most systems out there. But is time ridgid gets some good competition...

Good luck and congratulations on your new tool.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I picked up an electric eel camera and a Ridgid navi-scout locator today.

The build is quality, can't wait to start making some cash


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I picked up an electric eel camera and a Ridgid navi-scout locator today.
> 
> The build is quality, can't wait to start making some cash


I've used a few eel cameras over the years. They do make a good solid product! Only issue I saw, and it may of just been my luck, every stinking one of them had a messed up counter.... Other than that, pretty much bulletproof. Better picture than general.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a few eels and have had pretty good luck with them. 1 is 10 years old and still goes down the line everyday. We tape are jetter to it and it holds up fine.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I used one eel and it help up really well. Better than the Generals we had, much better in fact. Eel cams are made by Raytech in case anyone is interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Mini and cs6 for $3,000?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I honestly thought about buying a used camera set up, even a top notch general that I've used many times. Problem is what and how it was used. An employee who doesn't pay the big dollar for a tool usually will treat it as such. The general I thought about buying
I could've bought for about $3500.... But the last time I used it the box was full of water.... There was always wax on the push rod... It always worked, but....

I did see a few good deals come and go on fleabay but didn't have the $$$$ on hand when they came up.

Next is a jetter. I don't want to go with a 4018 off the bat, thinking of the new brute ...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I did get this at lunch the other day...


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

stecar said:


> Mini and cs6 for $3,000?


Mini's are kind of a pain in the ass to push through a rough sewer line. The rod isn't nearly stiff enough.


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh how I love my SeeSnake microreel video inspection system. I don't know how we did anything without it.


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

Gator cam Is the way to go. A bit high priced but worth it in the end.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Cipp-pro said:


> Gator cam Is the way to go. A bit high priced but worth it in the end.


That's what I use and have mentioned it a couple times on here, but all anybody talks about is Ridgid 
Cipp-pro what part of the country you from??????


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

Texas


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cipp-pro said:


> Gator cam Is the way to go. A bit high priced but worth it in the end.






Had to look them up. Good picture quality.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Radiodetection Gatorcam 4 Video Pipe Inspection Demonstration - YouTube
> 
> Had to look them up. Good picture quality.




Gatorcam used to make Geneye and they still may. Since I've had bad experiences with General, I have to dismiss Gatorcam as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

If you read into this forum you will find out what a mistake it is not to buy ridgid sewer cams.

There worth the money, there expensive, keeps out the riff raff


Ridgid should send a gift to several members here, we have prolly sold over 100grand of merchandise.


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

I have a mytana 200' a ridgid 200' spartan 200' and gator cam 500'. Will get the 200' reel for my gator system soon!

The gators are more expensive but have more features. The adjustable focus on the 500' reel is it's best feature. Allowing you to see the entire pipe wall for 4" lines to 12" lines


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I've been using Hathorn systems for 5 or 6 years now. The quality and durability gives Ridgid a run for it's money.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Cipp-pro said:


> Texas


What part of Texas are you installing CIPP? There's been times when I would've liked to offer that to a customer but don't know anyone who does it


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

supakingDFW said:


> I've been using Hathorn systems for 5 or 6 years now. The quality and durability gives Ridgid a run for it's money.




I've heard good things about Hathorn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> If you read into this forum you will find out what a mistake it is not to buy ridgid sewer cams.
> 
> There worth the money, there expensive, keeps out the riff raff
> 
> ...


I bought Ridgid because of all the good reviews on this forum


----------

